# Chemical Guys - Fabric Guard Review



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

I recieved some of the fabric guard a while ago but wanted to wait until i got my new mats to try it out, so when they arrived i thought id crack it open and post up a little review.

First of all i placed the mat on the worktop which was covered over in our laundry room, i opened all the windows and doors as this really does smell foul!










Next i shook the bottle up well and began to finely spray each mat with the fabric guard, i used sweeping motions as if i was spray painting something.

After the drivers mat and also showing roughly how much chemical i started with.










I repeated this process on all 4 mats and then lay them on the floor to dry.










After about 45 minutes i went and felt them, they were totally dry to the touch.

When i had finished this is the amount of product i had used










Conclusion:

I have hooverd the carpets a number of times since the application of the Fabric Guard and have not noticed any difference or amazing dirt repelling qualities, but i havent noticed anything bad. I hear that it works its best when something is spilled on it, it repels the moisture or something but as i have not spilt anything on the mats i cant tell.

I will keep this as an ongoing evalutation of the product.

I do feel a bit safer knowing i have this barrier to help stop my nice new mats getting dirty and stained though.

:thumb:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Just a little update on this thread, and a bump as i had no replys  

I used my George wet and dry vacuum to clean the mats yesterday.

I gave each mat a quick spray with Autobrite Orange Zest cleaner cut 30-1 and then agitated with an upholstery brush, i then vac'd this through a couple of times with warm water through George.

When all wintery mud stains had gone i vac'd dry.

Then a quick mist of water and another vacuum in oposing directions to make the stripe effect.

Conclusion:

The mats did seem very easy to clean but TBH they wernt all that dirty, just general wintery muck.

The silver surround of the mat took a while to come clean, maybe i missed this area slightly.

The Fabric Guard does seem good but im not sure if its 100% essential.


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Maybe it works better on fabric seats than mat due to the pile in the mats etc.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Interesting review mate, it's sort of the same findings I had. I didnt find it made the matts any less suceptable to every day dirt, but If you feel the matts, you can feel the protection the fabric guard gives as the fibres feel kind of hard.

I think this is a good backup incase you spill something, but won't do much for every day dirt.


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

Ive Lifeshined the seats in my van, but find that it does not help stop the dirt, getting into the pile of the fabric, it dose for some reason seem to make it that bit easier to clean though, i think these products mainly are to help with spillages.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Fabric guards tend to wear off pretty quickly due to constant contact. I have found that they only work well if topped up monthly. If left after 3-4 months theyve pretty much worn off of drivers seats matts etc.


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

its been done 3 times in 18 months, so much for a product with a 10 year guarantee.


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Interesting review mate, it's sort of the same findings I had. I didnt find it made the matts any less suceptable to every day dirt, but If you feel the matts, you can feel the protection the fabric guard gives as the fibres feel kind of hard.
> 
> I think this is a good backup incase you spill something, but won't do much for every day dirt.


I agree about being able to "feel" the Fabric Guard, the mats do feel different.

I just cant see where this would really fit into my detailing regime, im wet vacuuming the mats and cleaning the inside of the car pretty much every weekend now as to me its just as important as the outside.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

baz said:


> its been done 3 times in 18 months, so much for a product with a 10 year guarantee.


The guarentees only apply to permanent stains. They will not guarentee your seat will never get dirty. The stains can also only be specific liquids like soft drinks, coffee etc. Your not covered for blood or oil or similar.
These guarentees dont hold any real weight when you look into them and most people wont use them anyway.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I think the whole basis of fabric guard and similar products is to protect the fabric against spillages and make them easier to clean up before they penetrate the fabric
They are a bit similar to scotchguard :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Never liked this product at all, Prefer 303 protectant.


----------

